# جامعة الزقازيق > التعليم المفتوح > الفرقة الثانية >  ارجــــو حـــــــل هــذه القضــــــــــــايا ...

## اسير الصمت

القضيه رقم >> (1) 
يعمل (أ) دبلوماسيا فى السفارة الامريكيه بالقاهرة . وبسبب افراطه فى تناول كميه كبيره من المشروبات الروحيه وقيادته لسيارته وهو على هذا الحال فقد صدم احد عابرى الطريق وقتله فى الحال وفر هاربا .
تمكن أحد الشهود من ألتقاط رقم السيارة مرتكبة الحادث وأدلى به وبمواصفات السيارة الى رجل الضبط القضائى . وثبت ان هذه السيارة  تخص (أ) الذى أقر بالواقعه ولم ينكرها 
رجاء توضيح الاتى .... مدعما اجاباتك بالاسانيد القانونيه .. 
أولا .. هل تسرى احكام قانون العقوبات المصرى على هذه الواقعه ؟؟ 
ثانيا .. هل يختلف رأيك السابق أذا كان (أ) ليس دبلوماسيا ولكنه امريكى الجنسيه ؟؟ 
ثالثا .. ما هو نوع الجريمه التى ارتكبها (أ) بالنظر الى جسامتها . مع ملاحظة ان قانوننا العقابى يعاقب عليها بالحبس مدة لا تقل على سنتين ولا تزيد على خمس سنين وغرامة لا تقل على مائة جنيه ولا تجاوز خمسمائة جينة او بأحدى هاتين العقوبتين 

                                                                                                                                                                     رجاء الاجابة فيما يخص القضية الاولى 


                                                                                                                                                                                            القضية رقم>> (2) 
أصدر (أ) الى (ب) شيكا بمبلغ من النقود وعندما توجه هذا الاخير الى البنك لصرف الشيك أفاده البنك بأن الساحب (أ) لا رصيد له . كان القانون النافذ الذى اصدر (أ) الشيك فى ظله يعاقب على هذه الجريمه بعقوبة (الحبس) اثناء محاكمة (أ) وقبل الحكم النهائى صدر قانون جديد عدل من العقوبة المقررة لجريمة سحب شيك لا يقابله رصيد وجعلها الحبس وغرامة لا تجاوز خمسين ألف جنية او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين .. 


رجاء توضيح الاتى .. مدعما اجاباتك بالاسانيد القانونية .. 
اولا .. ماهو القانون الواجب على القاضى اعماله فى الواقعه المطروحه . 
ثانيا .. اذا كان القانون الجديد الاصلح للمتهم قد صدر قبل الحكم النهائى ولكن المشرع نص فيه صراحة على ارجاء تنفيذه حتى تاريخ محدد وصدر الحكم النهائى قبل حلول هذا التاريخ .. فبأى القانونين يأخذ القاضى فى حمكه . 
ثالثا .. اذا صدر بعد الحكم النهائى بادانة (أ) قانون جديد لا يجعل واقعة اصدار شيك بدون رصيد جريمة جنائية .. فهل يسرى هذا القانون الجديد فى حق (أ) 



                                                                                                                                                                                القضية رقم >> (3) 

تنافس (أ) و(ب) على شغل منصب العموديه فى احدى القرى ولما ادرك (أ) ان فرصة (ب) فى الفوز بهذا المنصب تفوقه بكثير فقد قرر الخلاص منه بقتله اشترى (أ) سلاحا ناريا غير مرخص وحشاه بالطلقات وترصد لـ (ب) فى مكان مظلم اعتاد الاخير المرور منه بعد فتره من الزمن ظهر (ب) وبصحبته كل من (ج) و (د) ولما خشى (أ) من اكتشاف امره وضبطه بمعرفة هذين الاخيرين فقد ارجا تنفيذ مخططه الى وقت لاحق .. 

رجاء توضيح الاتى .. مدعما اجاباتك بالاسانيد القانونية .. 
اولا .. هل يعتبر (أ) بما باشره من سلوك فى الواقعه قد شرع فى قتل (ب)
ثانيا .. اذا ضبط (أ) مخفيا للسلاح النارى الذى اشتراه واقر بنيته فى استخدامه فى قتل (ب).... فهل تصح مسائلته عن وصف الشروع فى القتل اة بأى وصف قانونى اخر . 
ثالثا .. هل يعتبر ارجاء (أ) لتنفيذ محططه فى القتل فى الظروف التى تم فيها من قبيل العدول المعفى من العقاب المقرر قانونا لجريمته .. 

                                                                      الرجو الحل بالاجابة بالمفيده وشكــرا

----------


## مركز تدريب جلف

مشككوووووووور الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## عرفة الصعيدى

*لا اله الا الله وحدة لا شريك له ,له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو رب العرش العظيم*

----------


## عرفة الصعيدى

*لا اله الا الله وحدة لا شريك له ,له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو رب العرش العظيم* *اللهم لك الحمد حتى ترضي*

----------

